# Hot cars



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

Today I decided to feel what it is like inside a closed car on a cloudy 85f day. Outside was fine, quite pleasant. I turned off the car and started timing how long it took before I was uncomfortable. After 5 minutes, I started to feel stuffy. After 10, I was covered in sweat.. 20 and I was very weak.. I lasted about 30 minutes before a started getting dizzy and had to end it. I can only imagine how horrible that must be in a thick fur coat. What kind of people could do that to a living thing??? Please. If you ever see an animal shut in a car.... Even if it is cloudy... Even if it appears the owner will soon return.. Say something, do ANYTHING to get it out of there. I have always heard how quickly the temperature rises, but today I learned how that feels.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

All good but before someone makes a fool of themselves, make sure the the ac is not running and the dogs are really in a dangerous environment.

From the outside it looks the same but the ac could be running and the dogs inside car in a cool 74f environment! I do it all the time.


----------



## Psalm 23 (Jul 7, 2014)

Was this with the windows down? thanks for the insight


----------



## Psalm 23 (Jul 7, 2014)

Packen said:


> All good but before someone makes a fool of themselves, make sure the the ac is not running and the dogs are really in a dangerous environment.
> 
> From the outside it looks the same but the ac could be running and the dogs inside car in a cool 74f environment! I do it all the time.


 
Agreed


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Such a great topic! Sometimes in the summer time when I go to park at a grocery store I almost cringe to look around the lot, praying someone isn't dumb enough to leave kid or dog in car cause then I have to do something about it and I hate the possibility of conflict but if it means saving a life *sigh* so be it. Seriously though... I wish no one did this. :-( too many kids and dogs have died.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My dog is out in my car right now. Windows down, back up, she will be fine in there all day. 

Some people are really nutso about this. I mean, if the sun is down, the dog is NOT going to die in the car! And, just because you notice a dog in a car does not mean the dog LIVES in the car -- whoever it was in my parent's town that thought the dog lived in the car and called everyone from God on down to our dog warden to make sure the the dog (who was not in enough danger to call the police) was not living in the car.

MYOB. Most dogs in cars are just fine. If the dog is in distress, certainly do something. But make sure the windows are up, the sun is out, (it is not winter), and the car is not running. 

Of course, if the car is running the AC can fail -- that is how so many police dogs die. The AC dies and then the dog dies.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

selzer said:


> My dog is out in my car right now. Windows down, back up, she will be fine in there all day.
> 
> Some people are really nutso about this. I mean, if the sun is down, the dog is NOT going to die in the car! And, just because you notice a dog in a car does not mean the dog LIVES in the car -- whoever it was in my parent's town that thought the dog lived in the car and called everyone from God on down to our dog warden to make sure the the dog (who was not in enough danger to call the police) was not living in the car.
> 
> ...


 I agree. My dogs are always crated in the car.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I took my guys for a walk on a hot day, on the way home stopped at the grocery store, had to buy milk and was gone less then 5 minutes, i had parked in the shade windowns up car running, by the time i came out i had myself one **** of a frantic animal lover just losing it on me, yelling shaking you name it- How dare you! monster!! lol i had calmly pointed out that the car was running and the ac was on full blast..some people take it a extra step always no matter what, even to the point they are so caught up in insanity they dont realize that the car is clearly running-


I think they read so much on social media that they take it extra seriously, i am waiting for "you are abusive if you dont have air con in your house" card to be played at some point.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I think you can get little stickers that say things like "car is running ac is on" for your vehicle- 
Or "dog is vicious, break window lose arm" stickers lol..

There should be a commom check off list for situations like this-

Is it hot?
Is the car running?
are the windows down?
Is there even a living thing inside car?


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I leave ac on when I leave for work. i can't take it in the summer and I don't have fur. I thought everyone did that.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

lalachka said:


> I leave ac on when I leave for work. i can't take it in the summer and I don't have fur. I thought everyone did that.


Some people dont have air con, i did not with my first apartment, I had fans..alot of fans.

If you have a dog and no air con then i assume you have fans and cool water out for them when you go,


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> I think you can get little stickers that say things like "car is running ac is on" for your vehicle-
> Or "dog is vicious, break window lose arm" stickers lol..
> 
> There should be a commom check off list for situations like this-
> ...


 Most people I know leave notes if it is obvious there is a dog inside, that the ac is running, a contact number, etc. I have also been thinking of buying a thermometer to stick to my interior or a crate so that people can SEE how hot it is inside. 

I wish more people used common sense. I work in a clinic and people come in raging all the time about this. I tell them it's vandalism to break windows- call AC or contact the store manager instead. What would they do if the dog ran away or bit them? Well they don't care, they're a hero and the dog is alive! ... not if it's euth'd for biting you, dumbass.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

who breaks windows??? is this a new thing?


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

*Exactly*



misslesleedavis1 said:


> I took my guys for a walk on a hot day, on the way home stopped at the grocery store, had to buy milk and was gone less then 5 minutes, i had parked in the shade windowns up car running, by the time i came out i had myself one **** of a frantic animal lover just losing it on me, yelling shaking you name it- How dare you! monster!! lol i had calmly pointed out that the car was running and the ac was on full blast..some people take it a extra step always no matter what, even to the point they are so caught up in insanity they dont realize that the car is clearly running-
> 
> 
> I think they read so much on social media that they take it extra seriously, i am waiting for "you are abusive if you dont have air con in your house" card to be played at some point.


Yep, it's a good idea to make sure the car isn't running with ac on before you decide to lose it on someone haha. In all the scenarios I encountered, ac was off, it was during sunniest hottest part of day, car not in shade, etc... Just really irresponsible and cruel situation on behalf of the owner. I am not opposed to leaving a well behaved dog in a car for a short time period on a cool night or during the day with ac on, which I have done both.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

It really depends on where you are. Leaving a dog in a closed car in Florida is especially dangerous. With the temps in the 90's the closed up car can heat up to 120 real fast. Of course living in Minnisota or Ohio the temperature would not be so high. I ran into a situation like this at our local Home Depot. I reported there was a dog locked in a car in the parking lot to the manager. He immediately got on the loud speaker in the building and asked the owner to return to their car. That Home Depot incidently allows dogs in the store so there was no reason for this person to leave their dog in the car. I was in the store about 10 minutes and when I came out the owner still had not returned to the car. I offered to slash the convertible roof open but they would not let me so I left and went to the next corner where a sheriff's deputy was parked and told him the problem. He left immediately to go to the scene and rescue the dog. If the owner did not come back the animal shelter will confiscate the dog for safety. We have a no kill shelter so the dog would be safe there at least. I had to continue on with business I was doing but I heard the person came out just as the police were opening the car with their special unlock thing they use. They got a ticket for animal abuse but they were allowed to drive off with their dog still. The car was a new Mercedes convertible and the person was really ticked off that the police opened his car, not concerned at all that his dog could have died. What a jerk. He is lucky he got off with just a ticket.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

lalachka said:


> who breaks windows??? is this a new thing?


No it is not a new thing, if it is going to be done then it should be done by a police officer or ac.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't know. I guess I like to mind my own business most of the time. are you sure it was hot inside the car? and slashing the roof top is unnecessary. 

also, when I leave my dog in the car he goes nuts. hot or freezing, he has SA. so I don't want people accumulating next to my car and making assumptions. I know what i'm doing and he's not being abused.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

*Yep*



pyratemom said:


> It really depends on where you are. Leaving a dog in a closed car in Florida is especially dangerous. With the temps in the 90's the closed up car can heat up to 120 real fast. Of course living in Minnisota or Ohio the temperature would not be so high. I ran into a situation like this at our local Home Depot. I reported there was a dog locked in a car in the parking lot to the manager. He immediately got on the loud speaker in the building and asked the owner to return to their car. That Home Depot incidently allows dogs in the store so there was no reason for this person to leave their dog in the car. I was in the store about 10 minutes and when I came out the owner still had not returned to the car. I offered to slash the convertible roof open but they would not let me so I left and went to the next corner where a sheriff's deputy was parked and told him the problem. He left immediately to go to the scene and rescue the dog. If the owner did not come back the animal shelter will confiscate the dog for safety. We have a no kill shelter so the dog would be safe there at least. I had to continue on with business I was doing but I heard the person came out just as the police were opening the car with their special unlock thing they use. They got a ticket for animal abuse but they were allowed to drive off with their dog still. The car was a new Mercedes convertible and the person was really ticked off that the police opened his car, not concerned at all that his dog could have died. What a jerk. He is lucky he got off with just a ticket.


This is the right way to go about it too. Go to store manager first, and let them handle this, or police handle it. Try not to get involved with the owner of dog unless it is a last resort situation, because so many things could go wrong... But this is def. what I would have done.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Some people are so quick to pull the "abuse, neglect, cruel" triggers-

I am for the removal of live beings inside hot cars but common sense must be used first before assumptions and actions are utilized, That is why it is so important to check for obvious visual clues before doing something drastic like breaking a window- I have read many of stories were it was absolutely necessary to call the police, which has led to the police breaking the window to get a animal out, which is great, but losing it on someone on a whim because you are super amped and ready to rock before you use your brain is sheer stupidity-


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> I took my guys for a walk on a hot day, on the way home stopped at the grocery store, had to buy milk and was gone less then 5 minutes, i had parked in the shade windowns up car running, by the time i came out i had myself one **** of a frantic animal lover just losing it on me, yelling shaking you name it- How dare you! monster!! lol i had calmly pointed out that the car was running and the ac was on full blast..some people take it a extra step always no matter what, even to the point they are so caught up in insanity they dont realize that the car is clearly running-
> 
> 
> I think they read so much on social media that they take it extra seriously, i am waiting for "you are abusive if you dont have air con in your house" card to be played at some point.


OMG the exact same thing happened to me a couple of years ago, I was headed home from training on a Sat and stopped at Petsmart to get fish food, dogs are in car with ac running. 

A woman tried to peek inside and got the shock of her life when both dogs opened up at her, when she recovered from stumbling backwards (as I was walking back to car). I said if she was trying to break in my car? she went all ballistic about calling her friends who would break open my windows as dogs were in car. I said listen very carefully to 3 items,

1. If you harm my property do you know what force I can use upon you and your friends legally?
2. If I decide to do nothing, the dogs would seriously tear up anyone who breaks in the car
3. The ac is running. Do you still want to pursue options 1 or 2?

She walked away yelling! You can't fix stupid.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

lalachka said:


> I don't know. I guess I like to mind my own business most of the time. are you sure it was hot inside the car? and slashing the roof top is unnecessary.
> 
> also, when I leave my dog in the car he goes nuts. hot or freezing, he has SA. so I don't want people accumulating next to my car and making assumptions. I know what i'm doing and he's not being abused.


It was 92 degrees outside in the middle of the day. In Florida the car can heat up at least 30 degrees in a matter of 15 minutes in the sun so yes I am sure it was hot in the car and the dog was in distress. I could see the dog. I did not slash the roof. I used my head and got an officer to open the car.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

No you can not packen, it amazes me sometimes lol


----------



## canyadoit (May 14, 2014)

legally only the police or animal control can break the car window and remove the dog . Any one else it is simple break and enter .

a bigger issue than dogs in autos ( off topic ) is kids left in a car on a hot day


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

pyratemom said:


> It was 92 degrees outside in the middle of the day. In Florida the car can heat up at least 30 degrees in a matter of 15 minutes in the sun so yes I am sure it was hot in the car and the dog was in distress. I could see the dog. I did not slash the roof. I used my head and got an officer to open the car.


Yes and you did the right thing because a dog locked in a hot car without air or air con is dangerous.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

canyadoit said:


> legally only the police or animal control can break the car window and remove the dog . Any one else it is simple break and enter .
> 
> a bigger issue than dogs in autos ( off topic ) is kids left in a car on a hot day


Read this! (old story)
Mother Goes Shopping, Leaves Baby Inside Car with Note Asking Passers-By to Call Her with Any Problems


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Packen said:


> OMG the exact same thing happened to me a couple of years ago, I was headed home from training on a Sat and stopped at Petsmart to get fish food, dogs are in car with ac running.
> 
> A woman tried to peek inside and got the shock of her life when both dogs opened up at her, when she recovered from stumbling backwards (as I was walking back to car). I said if she was trying to break in my car? she went all ballistic about calling her friends who would break open my windows as dogs were in car. I said listen very carefully to 3 items,
> 
> ...


I have seen people looking in my car, bc the dogs are in there...they also jumped about a mile high when my one male barked at them. You have to love the German Shepherd's bark! I told her, don't worry the AC is on : ) She looked flustered and walked away.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

pyratemom said:


> It was 92 degrees outside in the middle of the day. In Florida the car can heat up at least 30 degrees in a matter of 15 minutes in the sun so yes I am sure it was hot in the car and the dog was in distress. I could see the dog. I did not slash the roof. I used my head and got an officer to open the car.


I know you didn't. you offered to and they didn't let you. if they said ok you would've done it 

I get calling someone but breaking windows and slashing rooftops I don't agree with. 
even if you think the dog is in distress. it's easy to overreact and it's just wrong. let the cops deal with it.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Some people are so quick to pull the "abuse, neglect, cruel" triggers-
> 
> I am for the removal of live beings inside hot cars but common sense must be used first before assumptions and actions are utilized, That is why it is so important to check for obvious visual clues before doing something drastic like breaking a window- I have read many of stories were it was absolutely necessary to call the police, which has led to the police breaking the window to get a animal out, which is great, but losing it on someone on a whim because you are super amped and ready to rock before you use your brain is sheer stupidity-


Good advice. 

A K9 police officer told me the other day that he leaves his K9 in his SUV all the time with the AC running. He even has a temperature monitor in the SUV that sends him a text message when the inside temp gets too high. Despite leaving a sign on the SUV that the AC is on he regularly gets hysterical people yelling at him about animal abuse. 



Packen said:


> OMG the exact same thing happened to me a couple of years ago, I was headed home from training on a Sat and stopped at Petsmart to get fish food, dogs are in car with ac running.
> 
> A woman tried to peek inside and got the shock of her life when both dogs opened up at her, when she recovered from stumbling backwards (as I was walking back to car). I said if she was trying to break in my car? she went all ballistic about calling her friends who would break open my windows as dogs were in car. I said listen very carefully to 3 items,
> 
> ...



Good story Packen.

My wife was grocery shopping and noticed a medium sized dog in a car with the windows rolled down a few inches. It was rather cold that day so she didn't worry about the dog getting cooked.

But this dog then proceeded to crawl out the gap in the window and escaped! 

My wife was able to round up the dog and then headed to the store entrance with the dog in tow to look for the owner (dog was frantic in a busy parking lot so the sidewalk seemed safer). 

Finally, a woman emerges, sees my wife with her dog and goes absolutely ballistic. She's yelling and screaming at my wife, calling her a dog napper and creating a scene. My wife calmly tells her that her dog just escaped her car and she saved it from being run over. She grabs the dog and walks away in a huff not even thanking my wife for saving her dog. 

Geez, if someone is stealing a dog do you think they would just hang out at a store entrance? A little gratitude maybe? Not so much.

Some people!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

I also regularly see windows rolled halfway down and dog sitting in car, that is not smart either. Mister C your wife deserves a reward!


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

pyratemom said:


> It really depends on where you are. Leaving a dog in a closed car in Florida is especially dangerous. With the temps in the 90's the closed up car can heat up to 120 real fast. Of course living in Minnisota or Ohio the temperature would not be so high. I ran into a situation like this at our local Home Depot. I reported there was a dog locked in a car in the parking lot to the manager. He immediately got on the loud speaker in the building and asked the owner to return to their car. That Home Depot incidently allows dogs in the store so there was no reason for this person to leave their dog in the car. I was in the store about 10 minutes and when I came out the owner still had not returned to the car. I offered to slash the convertible roof open but they would not let me so I left and went to the next corner where a sheriff's deputy was parked and told him the problem. He left immediately to go to the scene and rescue the dog. If the owner did not come back the animal shelter will confiscate the dog for safety. We have a no kill shelter so the dog would be safe there at least. I had to continue on with business I was doing but I heard the person came out just as the police were opening the car with their special unlock thing they use. They got a ticket for animal abuse but they were allowed to drive off with their dog still. The car was a new Mercedes convertible and the person was really ticked off that the police opened his car, not concerned at all that his dog could have died. What a jerk. He is lucky he got off with just a ticket.



So glad the dog made it. We live in Alabama, so it is HOT here as well.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I tried the a/c on thing with Banjo, didn't go well. My car is a straight drive, so while running it's in neutral with the parking brake on. No issue there. I can also lock it and take the key (turbo timer will allow it to run up to 15 mins with keys out), so no problem there either. 

The problem was Banjo liked to lean on the gear shift. What happens when you drop a 400+ horsepower car into gear with electronic ignition(ECU tries to keep it running when the idle drops...like forcing the shifter into gear sans clutch)? It lunges forward and keeps going till something solid stops it. The a/c on/car running thing went well until Banjo got worked up when someone reached out and shook my hand in the parking lot. I heard the synchros grinding like mad and had to sprint to the car. Would have been real ugly, big steep parking lot. The e-brake would likely have held, but no point in testing that theory.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

brembo said:


> I tried the a/c on thing with Banjo, didn't go well. My car is a straight drive, so while running it's in neutral with the parking brake on. No issue there. I can also lock it and take the key (turbo timer will allow it to run up to 15 mins with keys out), so no problem there either.
> 
> The problem was Banjo liked to lean on the gear shift. What happens when you drop a 400+ horsepower car into gear with electronic ignition(ECU tries to keep it running when the idle drops...like forcing the shifter into gear sans clutch)? It lunges forward and keeps going till something solid stops it. The a/c on/car running thing went well until Banjo got worked up when someone reached out and shook my hand in the parking lot. I heard the synchros grinding like mad and had to sprint to the car. Would have been real ugly, big steep parking lot. The e-brake would likely have held, but no point in testing that theory.


Perfect example of why it's safer for everyone to crate your dog in the car.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Most cars do not have air conditioning vents other then on the dash. I have a newer car and on a hot day with the car parked the air seems to not work as well as when the vehicle is moving. I had to take both my GSD's with for training one time and only one dog at a time was allowed out. It was in the morning, cloudy and about 80 degrees. I checked on them repeatedly while we were waiting our turn and the whole day was a total of a couple hours. Neither get over excited or bark in the car so that helps in keeping their temperature down, but when I went to check on them they were panting and it was hot in the back seat, with the air on full blast in the front seat. The temperature difference in the car was quite a difference. I sat in the back seat and the air was just not getting there at all. I would never do that again. If I felt uncomfortable, miserable and icky when I went back there, I can't imagine how they felt. If they were in crates all the way in the back even with the air on, it's not comfortable in my car, the air conditioning would not help, benefit or reach them at all.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mxb18JV8i08


Now is this really necessary-

IMO the guy filming was a absolute nutter-


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I wonder if he'd have done the same thing if Fama was in that car lol.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol, the surprise that would have awaited him if he suceeded in breaking the window- 

The dog really did not look like it was in distress, and to proceed in trying to break the window with no real attempts to find the owner or call AC is concerning


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

David Winners said:


> I wonder if he'd have done the same thing if Fama was in that car lol.


Knowing a Mal on sight isn't common in the states. If I saw a Mal in a car I might stick around a few minutes to say howdy to the owner and ask a few questions.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

She's a GSD.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

people have too much time on their hands. and yep, she looked fine.


----------



## Keeno Beano (Jul 19, 2014)

I am fuming at the guy filming that poor dog being run over twice by the garbage truck. He films instead of going out and helping that poor dog. People make me sick!!:nono:


----------



## ShaggyDoggyDog (Sep 2, 2014)

*Cracked me up!! With AC they love it*



misslesleedavis1 said:


> I took my guys for a walk on a hot day, on the way home stopped at the grocery store, had to buy milk and was gone less then 5 minutes, i had parked in the shade windowns up car running, by the time i came out i had myself one **** of a frantic animal lover just losing it on me, yelling shaking you name it- How dare you! monster!! lol i had calmly pointed out that the car was running and the ac was on full blast..some people take it a extra step always no matter what, even to the point they are so caught up in insanity they dont realize that the car is clearly running-
> 
> 
> I think they read so much on social media that they take it extra seriously, i am waiting for "you are abusive if you dont have air con in your house" card to be played at some point.



Cracked me up!! so true! I always drive around with shaggy, AC full on and happy dog is ready to drive around all day. In fact, its really hard to get him out of the car sometimes.


----------

